# headache tablets on 2WW?



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Me again with another questionHad egg transfer on Friday - started getting a headache on Saturday night and still have it now!!!! Have been holding off on painkillers but took two paracetemol earlier - unfortunatley dont think they will be strong enough for this headache    so wondering if anyone could advise me on what I can take or need to avoid?


Been drinking gallons of water so it cant be lack of that   

Thanks

Jules xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

The strongest thing you can take on 2ww is paracetamol hun sorry.

Try having a nice relaxing bath and a good sleep and hopefully it will soon be gone.  Unfortunately headaches can be a side effect of the progesterone support in the 2ww.

Axxx


----------



## plusone (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry you can only have paracetamol.  have you tried cool and soothe headache stripes they have no drugs in them but work well.  Hope it goes and you get ur bfp.


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Ladies


----------

